# fit-up costs



## mariovargas

Here's one more. I need help in translating "fit-up" in the following context, which describes the performance of a metal bender:

PERFORMANCE:
• Predictable Quality
• Reduction in Labor
• Eliminate Skilled Operators
• Reduce or Eliminate Press Brake Operations
• Reduction in *Fit-up & Weld Costs*
• Easy Part Handling

¿Podría traducirlo de esta forma: _reducción en costos de equipado y soldadura_?

Gracias!


----------



## G Sanchez

A mi significa que se puede instalarlo más facilmente que otros.  "Fit up"  a mi suena como "poner en el lugar correcto."


----------



## mariovargas

No estoy seguro, pero gracias.


----------



## ctos

¿Se relaciona con el corte de la hojalata u otro metal, para que quepa en un lugar determinado?


----------



## mariovargas

No, se usa para doblado/moldeado (bending/forming) de metales. Es un "SINGLE AXIS FORMING CENTER" para envolvedores (wrappers), envolturas (wrap-arounds), cubiertas?? (enclosures), cajas (boxes), formas tipo "U" ("U" shapes), etc. Aquí incluyo una foto y el nombre del sistema:

*
CNC/VERSAFORM
              Feldmann Precision Forming Center
*


----------



## ctos

Is fit-up a synonym for bending/folding?


----------



## mariovargas

Thanks for responding..

I don't think so. Here's the definition for "fit out," (a verb) which is closely what I'm looking for.

http://www.answers.com/topic/fit-out?method=22

It's from that definition that I derived my translation for "fit-up".


----------



## aurilla

mariovargas said:
			
		

> Here's one more. I need help in translating "fit-up" in the following context, which describes the performance of a metal bender:
> 
> PERFORMANCE:
> • Predictable Quality
> • Reduction in Labor
> • Eliminate Skilled Operators
> • Reduce or Eliminate Press Brake Operations
> • Reduction in *Fit-up & Weld Costs*
> • Easy Part Handling
> 
> ¿Podría traducirlo de esta forma: _reducción en costos de equipado y soldadura_?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Fit-up es el encaje de las dos aperturas que se van a soldar. Si tiene buen fit-up quedan bien soldados, sin puntos dúbiles y sin tener que utilizar demasiado metal en la soldadura. 

Weld es soldadura. (To weld = soldar)


----------



## mariovargas

Gracias aurilla.... O sea que podría decir: Reducción en los costos de encaje de las piezas y de soldadura?

Que todos pasen buenas noches...


----------



## aurilla

mariovargas said:
			
		

> Gracias aurilla.... O sea que podría decir: Reducción en los costos de encaje de las piezas y de soldadura?
> 
> Que todos pasen buenas noches...


 
El fit-up se refiere al corte dado a cada una de las aperturas. 

A falta de saber la palabra utilizada en la industria, me parece la mejor.


----------



## mariovargas

Entonces podría decir: Reducción en los costos de soldadura y del corte dado a las aperturas?


----------



## alejandrop

Alguien podría ayudarme con esta traduccion al español:

What´s the meaning of  :   " Office Tenant Fit Up "

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cubanboy

*
Actualmente estoy traduciendo un material sobre soldaduras y me he topado varias veces con este término ''fit-up''. Al consultar con los especialistas me indican que en este caso ''fit-up'' se refiere al ''empate'' o ''montaje'' de las piezas de soldadura antes de comenzar la soldadura.

Saludos a todos.*


----------



## Saulo

Costes de ( Ajuste , Montaje , alineacion . Preparacion ),previos aun proceso definitivo como puede ser soldadura o de mecanizado ,Pej en la maquina anterior comentada


----------

